# Aires for Spain



## 105353 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Does anyone know if you can get an Aires for Spain :?: 
Thanx in advance,
Ken.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

wildcamper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Does anyone know if you can get an Aires for Spain :?:
> Thanx in advance,
> Ken.


ken,

See http://www.acpasion.net/foro/archivos/documentos/areas.xls

It's in Spanish so you might have to run it through the translator.

Don


----------



## 105353 (Jun 22, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> wildcamper said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Hi Don,
How do I run it through the translator :?: 
Or where do i find it 

Thanx Ken.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Ken,

http://world.altavista.com/tr

You might have to run it through block by block.  

Don


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

A useful link

http://autocaravanas-etapas-en-libertad.com/autocaravana1/StationGB.htm


----------

